# More Holiday snaps, Switzerland



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some photos from our motorhome trip to Switzerland a few years ago (yes I found them  ). Mainly centred around Lucerne, the lakes around Interlaken, the Jungfrau Valley above Interlaken and the Eiger.

Lovely country. We visited in July and early August.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Lovely country Switzerland! My sister in law is Swiss and we have had some wonderful holidays in her families chalet in Grindelwald. You look out of the kitchen window straight up at the north face of the Eiger! Shame it's so damned expensive:serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bit like Scotland really, even a picture of Nessie in the lake too.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Great pics again, Bazza. Did you report the discovery of a new species of freshwater basking shark?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Great pics again, Bazza. Did you report the discovery of a new species of freshwater basking shark?


Nah deffo Nessie on holiday I reckon.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Switzerland is like Scotland just with proper mountains, no midges, better weather, better scenery but even odder locals. 

Oh and the cops and all the locals are well tooled up in case you get out of hand. Nobody is drunk or misbehaves and everyone is as fit as an Olympic athlete! Everything is clean and efficient and in tip top order. To be honest I was pleased to get across the Mountains into Italy to be honest.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Switzerland is like Scotland just with proper mountains, no midges, better weather, better scenery but even odder locals.
> 
> Oh and the cops and all the locals are well tooled up in case you get out of hand. Nobody is drunk or misbehaves and everyone is as fit as an Olympic athlete! Everything is clean and efficient and in tip top order. To be honest I was pleased to get across the Mountains into Italy to be honest.


Gorra ask, how did you manage to get in?


----------

